
The things I've learnt from Michael Jordan as a software engineer - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-30-6-things-michael-jordan-taught-me/
======
xueyongg
It has always been a dream to be able to merge the two domains I love and
learn something out of it. Wish to share with all of you! (:

------
notatechie
This is cool :)

